# JunOS (RIPE) RPKI on FreeBSD ?



## mikey777 (Jul 26, 2020)

Has anyone done this ? I have a couple FreeBSD 11.x boxes & I was thinking about installing RIPE's RPKI on one.


----------



## Mjölnir (Jul 28, 2020)

There's a port net/rpki-client, why not just be curious & give it a try...


----------

